# ati tool Mhz Problem PLS HELP!



## article15 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi;
i ve just bought xfx 7950gt 512 mb agp card.
And cards have 550 mzhz cpu and 1200 mhz mem clocks.
but after iwas opened ati tool it takes my mem clock to 600.and i cant change it
for now both of them (ati tool and nvidia control panel)shows clocks like that
550/600.when i tired to change my clock to 1200 again it blocks my pc.Screen goes crazy.
How can i fix that?can any one help me


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 3, 2007)

uhm it's 600x2 = 1200


----------



## article15 (Jul 3, 2007)

*strange*

but before i was install ati tool i was shows in nvidia control panel 1200.not itsays 600 what about that?


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 3, 2007)

erm ati tool reads it correctly it's DDR (dual/double data rate) so it's 600 x 2 = 1200 don't try mess with ati tool if you don't know how to use it, it might wreck your card


----------

